# Rega RS5 British Speakers for HiFi or HT ?



## HTCare (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, has anyone used Rega RS 5 or RS 3 British speakers in HiFi or Home Theater? Personal reviews are requested.

Best Regards.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

The real questions are, "Have you listened to them?", and "What do you think of them?".


----------



## HTCare (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know how would you ask these questions at your turn ..... !

Best Regards.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi,

I auditioned several Rega models at a showroom in Albuquerque (sorry, I don't remember the specifics but they were bookshelf and floor speakers below $1500). They seemed well designed but, in my opinion, so are many other speaker manufacturers models for less money. The showroom was playing a typical Eagles video recording that sounded good but I just felt somewhat underwhelmed when I saw the pricetag. For the price of the very modest floorstanders I heard, you could get a pair of B&W 603's, if I remember correctly, which would be a better speaker.

Rega is known for their turntables, no? 

-Vann


----------



## HTCare (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, Thanks for your kind feedback. Yes Rega started with turntables but I think have expanded into electronics with a House Sound. I haven't heard Rega speakers so honestly cant say a word. But I got interested in their products when I bought Rega DAC and auditioned Apollo R CD player (with/without Rega DAC) and RP3/RP6 turntables in A/B. Like for most of us the effort is unadulterated music reproduction, so Rega Synergy comes to my mind, comprising of their Vinyl and digital sources and RS 5s. Regarding amp I dont think Rega have anything to match my Quad 99/909 pre/power combo. I will sure listen to B & W 603 and CM 7 and thanks once again.

Best Regards.


----------



## micharoffi (Jan 26, 2013)

hello, ihave owned a pair of rega R7 speakers for two years . The R5 has the same high and middle loudspeakers but the bass is very different. is not so preceise than the R7. But also cheaper. The sound is very similar, warm im germany we called it " british". Before ibought them iheard about 10 other speaker like CM7 , BW 603, Heco and Karat ( models in the same price range) but for my ears they sounded best. Warm and detailed good dynamic time precise. The R5 is agood deal , imean you get detailed sound for not so much money. sorry for my bad english.

micha


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, Micha!

Thank you for your impressions.


----------

